# Revision of keloid scar



## gmitchum

What is the best code to use for revision of a keloid scar on the abdomin?  The patient had a tummy tuck some time ago and now has a disfiguring scar that she wants removed.  Should we use 15786 or something else?
Thanks, Gail


----------



## Erica1217

You can bill the appropriate benign lesion excision code (11400 - 11406) and probably a complex repair code(s) (13100 - 13102).

CPT Guidelines:

Excision (including simple closure) of benign lesions of skin (eg, neoplasm, *cicatricial*, fibrous, inflammatory, congenital, cystic lesions), includes local anesthesia. See appropriate size and area below.

and

Complex repair includes the repair of wounds requiring more than layered closure, viz., *scar revision*, debridement (eg, traumatic lacerations or avulsions), extensive undermining, stents or retention sutures. Necessary preparation includes creation of a defect for repairs (eg, excision of a scar requiring a complex repair) or the debridement of complicated lacerations or avulsions. Complex repair does not include excision of benign (11400-11446) or malignant (11600-11646) lesions.

 Erica


----------

